# any lighting experts out there?



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Forgive the crude photoshop simulation, but this is the lighting I would llike to try to create for my yard. I'm not sure how the separation of 2 colors of light will work, as I've never tried it. also, I'm thinking one green spotlight hidden behind the crypt shining on the house, and 2 blue ones lighting everything else. Think this will work?


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

I would say two green one left one right mounted low at the back of the cript, right crosing left and left crossing right to give you a good glow. The blue is going to be harder I would say two mounted high off sight lines right and left and then cross them so you get good detail on the props, keeping light off of the back wall and the inside of the cript. Mount the black light just inside the cript door. The only thing I am worried about is the sympathetic shadow. Your blue light will make your props throw a red shadow. You may or may not like that just letting you know.


----------



## Spike_Mangler (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok, Im new to these forums, but I do Theatrical Lighting for a living so let me give you a few quick ideas.
The green is easy (if the house is white even better). What you need are about 4- 4foot Color Blasts or some type of Lightbar.
A quick and dirty way would be to get 4 shop lights and a sheet of green theatrical lighting gel. Wrap the flouro bulb in a tube of gel and then lay the lights on the ground and lilt them to wash up on the house.

The Statues/Crypt effect looks as though they are painted with a UV paint and then hit with vertical standing blacklight along with a some ground mounted (4-150w PAR38's) with a very dark blue gel.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Spke_Mangler - can you give any online sources for the lighting gels? thx


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info, it's a bit ove rmy head though, but here's the results of what I had, which is 3 spot light spikes. I may get another, as I need more behind it, but I'm undecided whether I want ot spend more money this year or not


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks Great! Keep you eye out around Christmas and shortly there after, you can sometimes pick up the green plastic spotlight holders that have a round plate for mounting and a spike for a couple of $$ at hardware stores. I think there were $2 at sears hardware one year after Christmas. I cleaned them out..


----------



## Spike_Mangler (Oct 15, 2006)

dynoflyer said:


> Spke_Mangler - can you give any online sources for the lighting gels? thx


I dont order gels online as I can get any color free from work, but I googled Theatrical Lighting Gel and got these.
http://www.prolightingsupplies.com/gels.htm
http://www.willslighting.com/gel.htm

tcarter- That looks really good so far.
I would expand on that by getting at least 3 more (4 would be better) of those flood spikes.
Use the 3 you have now in Green, (set behind the crypt, washing up on the house. left, right, center) then use the 3 (or 4) new floods in blue. 1 on each Reaper (at the base washing up) and 2 on the Crypt (1 on each side of the entry, again washing up)

I found a 2 pack of those Xmas flood spikes at Big Lots for 15$ each.

*BTW- lol. The name is Spike (like flood spikes), but Im an idiot and mis-spelled my name when I joined.
So Im stuck with Spke


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Carter, it looks fantastic!

Spike, message Zombie-F and he can fix your name for you.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I see you're using the same fence segment we are, can you tell me about the fence support? looks like a 2inch black PVC pipe, how do you secure it in the ground?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it looks good now.

If you want to try something, I like SPKE's idea of moving the blue lights closer to the reapers. Send the light almost straight up. This will cause spooky shadows ( think putting a flashlight under your face to tell scary stories when you were a kid). This will also change the green wash against the house, but I think you might like the idea. It doesn't cost anything to move lights around, and who knows, maybe you will find an angle that suits you just fine.

Again, it looks good now but a little change here and there never hurt anyone.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

for the blue ones? How about lighting from below? Creepier effect, like a flashlight under one's face to make shadows. One blue light per structure.


----------

